# Band through the pouch vs tied to the pouch



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

Looking for advice / answer - why are 2 bands tied to a pouch (one on each side) and not just fed thru the holes and run behind the pouch? See photo.

Just started a few weeks ago. Got a Daisy wrist rocket on a whim. Just about tore the pouch to band holes. Made a homemade out a Y branch from what I think is a Chinese weed elm (hence the user name) Flat bands from Fowler's web site should arrive tomorrow. My tube band didn't work with the design - nothing to really hold it in place on the frame.

Have a 2nd homemade started from another piece of weed elm that I plan to use with tubing. Going to see how the first one works before spending too much time on it. Not looking to be too rustic.

Thanks all.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Your natural fork looks like a great shooter.

The setup with the pouch threaded through the pouch looks like a recipe for disaster, though.

Bands and tubes are tied to the pouch - instead of setup like your example - to ensure a clean release of the ammo. I've never tried the threaded pouch setup, but it looks like a great way to cause a Return to Sender (RTS) shot. That means the ammo gets hung up in the pouch, makes the full extension beyond the forks returns with the bandset on the rebound and releases straight at the shooter.

There is a wealth of information on this forum and other venues. Browse through the sub-forums on the home page and peruse subjects that catch your eye. Or just browse the Gallery!


----------



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for the insight. I figured there has to be a reason to do all the tying. I had a good chuckle at the RTS description and sufficient reason to do a small bit of tying. Looking forward to NOT shooting out the neighbors windows or dogs. I have a 25 yards to my fence that backs onto a gully with about 12 yards of width so I should be OK. I rigged up an old case from a tankless water heater that fits a real common Amazon box to catch my marbles. The Daisy puts a notable dent after passing thru the cardboard. We'll see how the flat bands do. Looking forward to trying the weed elm shooter. If it works well, I might create my own line of Petey Preston's Weed Elm Rustic Shooters. $19.99 if you order in the next 10 minutes and pay a small shipping and handling fee. Just can't tell the Prez that they are Chinese Elm; he'll want a tariff on them.

Thanks much for the answer and wading thru my ramblings.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I had a good chuckle at the RTS


Return to Sender is how you lose an eye or worse. No chuckling please. It's dead serious.



> I have a 25 yards to my fence that backs onto a gully with about 12 yards of width so I should be OK.


Yes, with a minimum application of common sense, one should do fine. And I am sure you'll do fine.

However, keep in mind that 25 yards is nothing for a modern slingshot. Why to people underestimate the power of these weapons? Yes, these are weapons. Not toys.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's amazing, but a loose hanging T-shirt inside the box has proven very effective at stopping slingshot ammo - and mostly dropping it straight down!


----------



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for the reply Sean. To be sure, I take RTS serious - I was just chuckling at the use of the term RTS - used for unwanted / undeliverable parcels and mail. But you are correct that it is important to note that anything that can do that kind of damage should not be a point of humor. I see a lot of conversation about eye pro / no eye pro for slingshots, archery, firearms, motorcycles, ATV's etc. I use eye pro when I shoot anything, operate / work around power equip & tools, work on electrical, work in the wind, work around dust or chemicals, work looking up, etc. Caution is better than a "well there I was ..." story.

25 yards is about what I expect to get up to for shooting distance in the near term. The gully is another 110 yards and slopes down into a safe beaten zone. If I want to go farther, I can go down into the gully and shoot the length about 450 yards to the next property. Thanks for the videos. Quite the talent there.

Thanks for the Tshirt idea. I might give that a shot.

Thanks for the conversation.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Thanks for the Tshirt idea. I might give that a shot.


We all... well, most of us... use some variation of what you see it this video.


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> > I had a good chuckle at the RTS
> 
> 
> Return to Sender is how you lose an eye or worse. No chuckling please. It's dead serious.
> ...


LMAO I was sitting thinking there is no way you could hear the report "Tink" from that that far away.. Now I stand corrected. He was using 5/16 M-516-ns SOE (some odd explosive) nitro slingshot ammo


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

Buckolieo said:


> Sean Khan said:
> 
> 
> > > I had a good chuckle at the RTS
> ...


----------



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

I tried the band above on the slingshot above. Heeding the advice in the above posts, I took a large piece of log, drilled a hole, put the slingshot in the hole, hid my face and neck behind a piece of plywood and loosed a few marbles. They went all over hell and back but none flew back. DOES NOT MEAN THEY WILL NOT - JUST DIDN'T THIS TIME. But what I noticed is that I loose a lot of the feel of the ball because it pinches so much material and the I suspect that the ball does not center well to get consistent shots because I am a very good shot. So good in fact that every marble that does not hit the target either hits either around the target or on the ground somewhere in the beaten zone. Yes. Every marble hits something.

But seriously, I think this design looses a lot of the feel of the ammo - like painting the Mona Lisa with welder's gloves using a 2" brush.

Slinging - it not just cheaper TV.


----------

